# My Mom passed away



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

My Mom passed away this morning. Her heart failure caused pneumonia that came on suddenly last night late. No matter what life with her was, I loved her and will miss her. I have no siblings. My father and step-father and brother are gone also. My husband is gone on a trip. My kids are "here" for me but are at long distance. Pray I can figure out what I'm supposed to do. 
Thank goodness for my sweet Shoni.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh Dee I am so so sorry. Please know that I am hear if you need to vent. I am fixing to PM you my phone number please call if you need a sholder. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no , I'm so sorry :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry :bysmilie: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Dear Dee,

I am so sorry, I will keep you in my prayers. 

Cathy


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Dee,

I hope you remember me as I don't post often (I received your Secret Santa last year). 

It was mere minutes ago I was reading about the trials and tribulations with your mother, and then I saw this post. I'm speechless. On one hand, it's a relieve for you and perhaps for her too. She was probably tormented within and God was ready to welcome her and be her harbor in the storm. I wish you much happiness and I can tell you have done your best to be a good daughter to her. I pray she will rest in peace and did not suffer too much at the end. Perhaps she is smiling down upon you and God has cured her of all her psych problems and she will now and always be your angel.

Who knows, perhaps your Frosty now has a friend to keep him company and tell him stories of his mom, the wonderful Dee.

Warmest Regards,
Mimi


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Dee, I am sorry to hear of your mom's passing. Like you said, it doesn't matter what had gone on, she was your mom. I pray that God will grant you peace in this time. I hope your hubby will be home soon. Hold Shoni extra close and know that you are in the thoughts and prayers of all of your SM friends.

((((((Dee)))))))


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Dee! Please take comfort in knowing that she is no longer in any pain. Hugs to you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this, *hugs you* I will keep you in my thoughts and if you need anything, please do not hesitate to ask. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dee, I'm so sorry for your loss. This may have been a tough relationship, but you only have one mother and I'm sure this is going to be hard. You were a very good, loving, and caring daughter. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: i am so sorry to hear that


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Dee, my heart is breaking for you. I'm so glad you have little Shoni with you. :grouphug: 

Your mom is at peace now. Bless her heart, and bless yours.

Thoughts and prayers are with you.

Debbie, Joplin, Franny, Billy, Henry, Daisy, Lulu, Winter and Sassy

We all love you.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Dee I am so very sorry to hear of your mom's passing :grouphug: You will be in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

My heart goes out to you Dee. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dee, I agree with Linda, you had a tough relationship. We all have had times where we just couldn't take another moment, but God has promised us he would never give us more then me can handle. I've been put to that test many times. I want you to know that I will be praying for you. I'm sorry you have had to go through this alone. I hope you take some time to sit with Shoni on your lap and reflect on the good times. The next few weeks are going to be busy for you, take time to let all your feelings out and make sure you get lots of rest. I'm really sorry you lost your mom. If you need someone to talk with pm me anytime.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Thank goodness for my sweet Shoni.[/B]


Yes Thank goodnes there is Shoni. Somebody up there must have heard you. On one side it's a relief and on the other it's sorrow. Afterall she was your mother. Be glad it's over for her. Both of you have peace now. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dee I am so so sorry! I
had read your other post,( though hadn't posted to it).. and I realize it was tough and frustrating... but what came thru to me was you DID love your Mom. That's why you continued to try to help and protect her in spite of it all. 

I truly believe God saw all that was going on and what it was doing to you... and He knew it was now beyond human intervention... He knew it was now up to Him, and was time to call your Mom home. I hope you can find some comfort in that. 
You were a wonderful daughter to her. Nobody may ever know what she was holding inside and wasn't able to "cope' so reacted in the only way she knew how.... but I'm sure she knew how you loved her and was always there for her in spite of any of her behavior. You know the saying about "hurting the one you love"... it does happen unfortunately... but regardless, the bottom line is... I think she loved you too. 

I hope you hubby will be getting home to you soon...meanwhile know we are all there with you in our "special way" and come here and vent/share/cry/ whatever you need! We're here for you.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for you loss. It must be awful to lose your mum. I am thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers. be gentle on yourself.

Love 

Sue


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Dee I am so so sorry!and I realize it was tough and frustrating... but what came thru to me was you DID love your Mom. That's why you continued to try to help and protect her in spite of it all.
> 
> I truly believe God saw all that was going on and what it was doing to you... and He knew it was now beyond human intervention... He knew it was now up to Him, and was time to call your Mom home. I hope you can find some comfort in that.
> You were a wonderful daughter to her. Nobody may ever know what she was holding inside and wasn't able to "cope' so reacted in the only way she knew how.... but I'm sure she knew how you loved her and was always there for her in spite of any of her behavior. You know the saying about "hurting the one you love"... it does happen unfortunately... but regardless, the bottom line is... I think she loved you too.
> ...


I am so very sorry Dee. I think Terry said it well. I think your mother always knew you loved her and I believe, in her own way, that she loved you too. 
[attachment=28093:HUGCER__2.jpg]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Dee, I am so sorry for your loss, I am also very sorry you are faced with this alone. Take time for yourself and rest for now and worry about the necessities later :grouphug: 
I will most certainly keep you in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss :smcry: .... I truly understand your pain. God Bless...You will be in my prayers! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dee -- my heart just goes out to you. :grouphug: My own mother passed on about 2 1/2 years ago, and I have no one left except my husband. My father died when I was fairly young and I was an only child with no biological children of my own.

Although my mother had not had a good quality of life (due to kidney failure) for about 6 months prior to her death, I loved her and miss her every day of my life. She was my best friend and the only person who was always there for me.

My prayers are with you. :grouphug: rayer: 

If you ever just need to "talk", but feel free to pm me -- I do understand how hard it is to lose your mom.

Lynn


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Dee, i am so sorry to hear of your moms passing, i am sure you have a world of emotion running through you now but your friends and Shoni will be there to lean on

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My deepest condolences, Dee. :grouphug: 


[attachment=28096:rose_edited.gif]


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this, hugs to you and Shoni.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry for this loss - times like this are always difficult. Shoni will help you; these pups tend to know when thier warm presence is needed most.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My heart aches for you Dee. I am very thankful that Shoni is there to give you comfort! I am here for you anytime.....


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I am so sorry about your Mom. :grouphug: :grouphug: Losing someone is so very painful.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, I will keep you in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

My deepest sympathy for you, Dee. My heart hurts for you. Just know that you did everything you could to make her happy and she was very lucky to have had you to care for her.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Dee I am so sorry for your loss... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts and prayers in the coming days. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. My heart breaks for you. :grouphug:'s to you!!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> My Mom passed away this morning. Her heart failure caused pneumonia that came on suddenly last night late. No matter what life with her was, I loved her and will miss her. I have no siblings. My father and step-father and brother are gone also. My husband is gone on a trip. My kids are "here" for me but are at long distance. Pray I can figure out what I'm supposed to do.
> Thank goodness for my sweet Shoni.[/B]


I am SO sorry for the loss of your mom. You will be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Dee. 
Your Mom is at peace.
You'll find your inner peace. I hope you take some time to think about you, you deserve it. 
I'm an orphan, too. 
Please take care.
Kerry


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.  :smcry: I will pray for you to have strength during this time. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Debbie


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

My mother passed away on Sept. 10th so I know what you will be going through. There have been so many times that I will think about something and my first reaction is to call Mom. That is such a difficult time. I know that we will both dread the holidays coming up with that empty seat at the table. :smcry: I am so sorry for your loss and feel free to PM me at any time. :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry, you will be in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dee, I was a little shocked when I read this post, because I just read your other sad post very recently. It's such a shame your mom lead such a sad life, hopefully she'll find her peace now. And we all know you always did your best to help her, so may you also find your peace. I pray god gives you the strength and direction to handle whatever it is you have to do now. We're all here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

My thoughts are with you at this rough time. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Dee, I'm so sorry. I hope you will find peace in the fact that in her final days you were a wonderful daughter and were trying your best to look for ways to take care of her. Everything will be ok--please know we are 100% here for you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this news, Dee. As you know -- no matter what the relationship - you're suffered a loss. I pray you find peace.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so sorry, Dee. Even though we don't always see eye to eye I know that I will miss my mom terribly when it is her time to go. Just know our thoughts are with you.

Cyndi


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Dee,

I am so sorry for your loss. Try and take comfort in knowing that she is at peace at last.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that your mom passed, Dee. Hugs and prayers are headed your way! 
:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> My Mom passed away this morning. Her heart failure caused pneumonia that came on suddenly last night late. No matter what life with her was, I loved her and will miss her. I have no siblings. My father and step-father and brother are gone also. My husband is gone on a trip. My kids are "here" for me but are at long distance. Pray I can figure out what I'm supposed to do.
> Thank goodness for my sweet Shoni.[/B]


I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
Linda


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss and will keep you in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Dee,
Sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug: I was the only child who stayed and helped my mother when my dad died in March. Just take one day at a time.

Tina


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> My Mom passed away this morning. Her heart failure caused pneumonia that came on suddenly last night late. No matter what life with her was, I loved her and will miss her. I have no siblings. My father and step-father and brother are gone also. My husband is gone on a trip. My kids are "here" for me but are at long distance. Pray I can figure out what I'm supposed to do.
> Thank goodness for my sweet Shoni.[/B]


So sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss :grouphug: . Family , we may not always understand them but we will always love them . I am sure your Mother is now at peace . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your mother. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Brit


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Dee, I am so sad to hear of your mother's passing. Life can sure come at us hard! Find some peace in knowing that your mother is no longer suffering. I wish there were something to ease your pain but Shoni is probably the best at that right now. You are in my thoughts!*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Dee. You will get through this sad time & be able to look back & remember the good times. :grouphug: Your mom is at peace now.
[attachment=28139:thoughts___prayers.gif]


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Dee,

I am so glad you have your Shoni. 

When my father died (in complicated and tragic circumstances) I was determined to have my babies with me. At the time, I had Cloud and Clouseau. Some in my family thought I was nuts because I wanted them to take the flight with me when I went to the funeral. I was so glad I didn't listen to folks that asked me to leave them home. (I was very grateful that some of my friends understood and took care of them while I was at the services). I swear these angels are true healers. 

Hugs,


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am an only child and lost my father when i was 21. No matter how many people are around you, your pain is unique, i know that for a fact. 
I hope you know that we are here for you, that we are sending prayers to you. :grouphug: 
I am glad you have Shoni, hang on to that little angel, he will help you deal with your loss and he will certainly give you the love and company that you need right now. 
My deepest condolences, i am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so very sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Dee,
I am so sorry for your loss. I pray that you get through this and find peace in your heart. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I wish you strength during this difficult time. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dee,
My condolences to you and your family. 
I know life had been tough with your Mom so keep it in perspective! 
Blessings to you and your family.
Nancy


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Dee I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you today. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: I am so sorry Dee :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dee I hope you have family around you right now. I want so bad to pm you but I'll wait a few days. I'm keeping you in my prayers


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I am so sorry Dee for your loss of your mother. I am glad you have Shoni. 

That is how I felt about my father despite our strained relationship that was not that good until the final 4 weeks over the telephone where I really wanted to see him so bad finally again since he and I both realized we do love one another and cared about each other. I Missed seeing him due to a car accident that I am still hurting from (he lived 6 hours round trip from me) and the unexpected grief and crying spells really surprised me. I miss him so much and wish our 4 weeks of finally communicating and having the father daughter relationship that I had always wanted would have blossomed over more time. I wish I got to see him again.

I am truly so sorry about your mom's passing away and we all know you miss her and loved her.

I have learned that no matter what happened in the past, we do all love our parents and it sure hurts when they pass away. 

My mom passed away when I was 16 and she was 44 and it still hurts and I am now 45.

(((((((((((((((( Shoni )))))))))))))))

Susan & my furkidz in NJ
:grouphug: 


='Furbaby's Mommie' date='Oct 14 2007, 01:55 PM' post='452692']
My Mom passed away this morning. Her heart failure caused pneumonia that came on suddenly last night late. No matter what life with her was, I loved her and will miss her. I have no siblings. My father and step-father and brother are gone also. My husband is gone on a trip. My kids are "here" for me but are at long distance. Pray I can figure out what I'm supposed to do. 
Thank goodness for my sweet Shoni.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Dee I just wanted you to know that you are still in my thoughts and prayers this morning. Hang in there hon. rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you so much everyone for your sweet thoughts and prayers. It has been a hard couple of days--seems like weeks instead of 2 days. I always wanted so badly for my mother to be happy and not bitter and difficult. I couldn't change things for her and that hurt me badly. I'm glad she doesn't have to suffer physically any longer or bare whatever had made her so unhappy with the world. 90 years is a long life and must seem longer when you are not happy to be alive.
Your thoughts and prayers mean so very much and I can not thank you enough. :wub: :wub: 
Dee


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Continuing my prayers for you, Dee :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You're still in my thoughts, Dee. Be gentle with yourself. Don't ever doubt that you did everything you could for your mom.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

:grouphug: Paris sends lots of nose licks. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dee please know that you are still in my thoughts and prayers, the days ahead may be difficult but find peace of mind knowing your mum is now resting peacefully and you did all you could for her, you were the best daughter she could have wished for and I am sure in her own way she knew that too :grouphug:


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

:grouphug: 
Sending my love, support, and prayers.
Love, Billie & Tink


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Dee, I feel so sad for you and hope that peace of mind will find you soon. I certainly will also keep you in my prayers for swift emotional healing. I am glad you can understand your Mom is not in pain any longer and that she has no more suffering. 

Look into Shoni's eyes, love and peace are there.

God bless you! 
Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll just keep praying for you. The next few weeks will be hard.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Still sending thoughts your way :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayingt for peace and strength for you in your loss. God bless you.


----------

